# worried about my twinkle



## yummymummyof6 (Mar 10, 2010)

hi my cat is on her 64 day today and she isnt showing any signs of having her kittens yet. all she wants to do is sleep. she is huge now and i can see her babies moving which it wonderful to see.
she isnt even nesting she has just got one spot where she just lays and sleeps the whole day.
should i be worried or is this just normal. she mated on the 27th of jan and this is her first litter.

i would be grateful if anyone can help me with advice 
thank you all
kerry x


----------



## mortenpoulsen (Mar 31, 2010)

I wouldn't worry, I think you can assume that she is just tired, but I think you can help her by turning up the heat a little bit in her room, that should make her rest more... does she look stressed ?


----------



## yummymummyof6 (Mar 10, 2010)

hi no she doesnt look stressed at all just really sleepy


----------



## yummymummyof6 (Mar 10, 2010)

hi still nothing today although she is not as sleepy today and babies still very lively.


----------

